# 2012 chevy malibu stalling



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Too many variables and not enough info. Is it doing it hot or cold, when accelerating or stopping, in drive and/or park. It's a 2012 it has obdII... what codes if any are being produced

The more info you provide, the better the chances are of figuring it out.


----------



## Jodyism (Oct 23, 2014)

*2012 malibu sputtering and stalling*

it is sputtering and stalling when I try to start it,. I live in Las Vegas but the temp here right now is normal. It seems to happen after I have driven it for an hour or so and after stopping and starting it a couple to a few times. If I let it sit for about an hour it will start up again. It is in park when this happens and no check engine light or anything else pops up when this happens.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Changed the fuel filter?
Brought it in for a code check?


----------



## Jodyism (Oct 23, 2014)

yep to all of the above


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

SWAG would be the TPS is faulty.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

TPS would be my next check. If it isn't throwing a code, check the linear voltage on the TPS. Sometimes then fail and send out erratic voltage but don't throw a code.


----------

